# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro All in One Version 1.05 - New Models added

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro ALL IN ONE Installer V1.05  *[15 March 2018]*  
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
We are releasing more models ,more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .   *# New Devices added *   *[New Phones / New Devices]*  

```
Huawei U8860 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Motorola XT1550 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Sony F3111 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Sony F3112  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Turkcell MAXI PLUS 5 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Vivo X5Max Plus  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
ZTE L5 Plus - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
ZTE NUBIA NX503A  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
ZTE NUBIA NX507J - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
ZTE NUBIA NX511J- Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
ZTE Z667T  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
```

 *# Support Area Changes*   #	Huawei U8860 eMMC Dump	[ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#	Huawei U8860 eMMC Pinouts [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#	Motorola XT1550 eMMC Dump#	Motorola XT1550 eMMC Pinouts#	Sony F3111 eMMC Dump#	Sony F3111 eMMC Pinouts#	Sony F3112 eMMC Dump#	Sony F3112 eMMC Pinouts#	Turkcell MAXI PLUS 5 eMMC Dump	  [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ] [ World First ]#	Turkcell MAXI PLUS 5 eMMC Pinouts [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ] [ World First ]#	Vivo X5Max Plus eMMC Dump	 [ World First ]#	Vivo X5Max Plus eMMC Pinouts	 [ World First ]#	ZTE L5 Plus eMMC Dump#	ZTE L5 Plus eMMC Pinouts#	ZTE NUBIA NX503A Dump		[ World First ]#	ZTE NUBIA NX503A eMMC Pinouts 	[ World First ]#	ZTE NUBIA NX507J eMMC Dump	[ World First ]#	ZTE NUBIA NX507J eMMC Pinouts	[ World First ]#	ZTE NUBIA NX511J eMMC Dump	[ World First ]#	ZTE NUBIA NX511J eMMC Pinouts 	[ World First ]#	ZTE Z667T eMMC Dump#	ZTE Z667T eMMC Pinouts   You can now operate with almost 
all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *[Download]* 
You can download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
 There is a lot more to come  
 Best Regards
 eMMC Pro TeamAdvanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

